# Urgent - DVGRR needs help



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Just received this email from Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue in PA:

_Friends & Volunteers:

As many of you know, last month we received a pregnant female, "Mel" from a shelter. Kennel Manager Dennis Stauffer and Office Manager Penny Carson, delivered 8 gorgeous babies throught the night of May 14. 

All was going well, until tradedy struck. Please go to our home page at Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue: Welcome to Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. to read the sad details. Our Cody Lifesaver Fund has been truly wonderful, bud is now severly depleted. If you can help us replenish it (any amount is welcome), we would be truly grateful.

We also appreciated all your thoughts and good wishes for "Satchel", the one remaining pup._

_Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue: Welcome to Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc._


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh this is so sad Cindy. What a terrible thing to happen. I am sure they are overwhelmed. I would give anything to be able to help! Being poor just sucks!

I need that lottery to come through, LOL. Then I could do so much. It is so frustrating!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG......I can't read this.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> Oh this is so sad Cindy. What a terrible thing to happen. I am sure they are overwhelmed. I would give anything to be able to help! Being poor just sucks!
> 
> I need that lottery to come through, LOL. Then I could do so much. It is so frustrating!


 
I know you would help if you could Janis. They have depleted so much of their funds to try and save these sick pups. Sending good thoughts and prayers for Mel and her one remaining pup will be enough if you can't help financially.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I know Cindy but it breaks my heart. I feel totally helpless and that just upsets me so much!!! These rescues do such amazing things. Honestly, there are days I can't buy a cup of coffee. But I will do anything for my furkids and any others that I can! 

It is just frustrating. I have so much respect for what these rescues will do to save an animal.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> I know Cindy but it breaks my heart. I feel totally helpless and that just upsets me so much!!! These rescues do such amazing things. Honestly, there are days I can't buy a cup of coffee. But I will do anything for my furkids and any others that I can!
> 
> It is just frustrating. I have so much respect for what these rescues will do to save an animal.


 
Me too [have so much respect for them]. I try to help out when I can but if I ever strike it rich I'm going to give lots to rescue.

I probably wouldn't have even had the guts to read this thread if it wasn't my own. I get so twisted up inside when I see a thread about a rescue in need. I have been a giving member and transport volunteer for DVGRR for many years but since they built their wonderful facility "Golden Gateway" they don't have a huge need for transports anymore. [which is a good thing for them!] I would love to do more to volunteer with them but they are about a 2 hr. drive away from me. This is the first time that I have ever recieved an email like this from them...it really broke hy heart into pieces today.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Angel_Kody said:


> Me too [have so much respect for them]. I try to help out when I can but if I ever strike it rich I'm going to give lots to rescue.
> 
> I probably wouldn't have even had the guts to read this thread if it wasn't my own. I get so twisted up inside when I see a thread about a rescue in need. I have been a giving member and transport volunteer for DVGRR for many years but since they built their wonderful facility "Golden Gateway" they don't have a huge need for transports anymore. [which is a good thing for them!] I would love to do more to volunteer with them but they are about a 2 hr. drive away from me. This is the first time that I have ever recieved an email like this from them...it really broke hy heart into pieces today.



Cindy, aside from donations, what else can I do to help?? What can we do to get them some funds?? Let me know. Email me or PM me, whichever. Maybe we can talk about that when you come up in two weeks; but lets try and figure something out and get a fundraiser going.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Update!*

I don't know if I can reprint the info here, but if you go to DVGRR's web site Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue: Welcome to Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. there's an update on the surviving puppy, as well as some really cute pictures.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow. Will be sending some help here. Not much but every little bit counts.

Hooch


----------

